# CPT code 93010 & 99285



## Willow123 (Oct 17, 2011)

DOS: 08/31/11
Diag: 785.1
The services has been medically approved. 

Based on our claim edit check we disallowed CPT code 93010 to be incidental to procedure 99285. The provider is dening our judgement. No modifiers were provided with the claim.

Please provide feedback, should these codes be billed together or separte.


----------



## aclements (Oct 17, 2011)

99285 would need a modifier 25 to state it is significantly separate from the EKG


----------

